# slow internet connection

## jorgeSallum

Hi folks, 

I updated all packages and kernel and for some reason my internet connection became sluggish. I'm connected in a very stable LAN, I tested cables, I tried it with a laptop and it seems all right, so there is nothing to do with hardware stuff. 

Somebody could tell me what I have to check in it. 

Thanks, 

Jorge

----------

## vad3r

Sounds like a duplex/speed problem. Please check your nic's and post output from ethtool.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

How did you installed the new kernel?

----------

## jorgeSallum

Keruskerfuerst, I did the updated according to docs and after that I recompiled everything. I had already a 2.6.* kernel, so it was quite simple. 

vad3r, what do you mean for nic´s and ethtool? Sorry... Supposing you are talking about netstat, ifconfig... here you are:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
> ...

 

ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0A:E6:58:A3:95
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.103  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

lspci | grep net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> 
> 00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> ...

 

*Yes. I have 2 devices...

Thanks

J.

----------

## bluedevils

I think vad3r is asking more along the lines of

```
dmesg |grep eth0
```

or

```
mii-tool -v eth0
```

----------

## jorgeSallum

Hi 

dmesg | grep eth

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
> 
> 

 

I don´t know why but I have only eth1 in this outputs. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hause jorge # mii-tool -v eth0
> 
> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Invalid argument
> ...

 

So, for mii-tool -v eth1, I have:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
> 
>   product info: vendor 00:00:00, model 0 rev 0
> ...

 

Thanks, J.

----------

## vad3r

Please post the output from the follwoing commands:

```
ethtool eth0

ethtool eth1

ethtool ethx
```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Keruskerfuerst, I did the updated according to docs and after that I recompiled everything. I had already a 2.6.* kernel, so it was quite simple. 

Often, a new (manual) configuration of the new kernel solves many problems.

----------

## bluedevils

I assume you've done pings to the internet (www.yahoo.com is a good one) and to the laptop on your network?  I assume you've done traceroutes too?  We should try to isolate the internet from the problem.

have you been monitoring your cpu and memory stats?  I noticed firefox and opera (recently) were tying up the cpu making it feel sluggish.  disabling pango fixed it for me.  Is it just web browsing that is slow or is email slow too?

----------

